# Fantasie/Phantasie



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Mein Lieblingssketch sind immer noch "Das Ei" und "Feierabend" -- einfach phantastisch und eine sehr wichtige und informative Vorbereitung auf die Ehe!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ich sehe selten "phantastisch". Verwendest du es nur so in der Schreibweise? Mich würde dann auch mal interessieren, ob du Phantasie und Photo schreibst oder eher auf die f-Schreibweise zurückgreifst.


----------



## Kajjo

Absolut! Phantasie und phantastisch.

Wie schreibst Du das denn? Fantasie -- klingt fast wie ein Produkt der Coka Cola AG. *graus* Nicht Dein Ernst?

Urlaubsfotos akzeptiere ich, Photographien schreibe ich aber meistens. In wissenschaftlichen Ausdrücken sowieso: Photosynthese.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Absolut! Phantasie und phantastisch.
> 
> Wie schreibst Du das denn? Fantasie -- klingt fast wie ein Produkt der Coka Cola AG. *graus* Nicht Dein Ernst?
> 
> Urlaubsfotos akzeptiere ich, Photographien schreibe ich aber meistens. In wissenschaftlichen Ausdrücken sowieso: Photosynthese.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Haha, auch wenn ich dabei nicht an ein Cola-Produkt denke, schreibe ich tatsächlich Fantasie, fantastisch, Fotografien und - außer im Biologie-Unterricht - auch mal Fotosynthese.

Nur Filosofie und Füsik konnte ich mir noch nicht angewöhnen.


----------



## Kajjo

Also "_Fotosynthese_" *schauder* wird ja sogar im Duden nicht befürwortet, da doch wissenschaftliche Ausdrücke eindeutig ausgenommen sind. Nur alltägliche Zusammensetzungen werden mit "F" geschrieben. Hinzu kommt, daß schon die Kombination mit Synthese (Sintese?) das "Photo-" verbietet, denn die Konsistenzpflicht ist doch nicht gefallen, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Also "_Fotosynthese_" *schauder* wird ja sogar im Duden nicht befürwortet  , da doch wissenschaftliche Ausdrücke eindeutig ausgenommen sind. Nur alltägliche Zusammensetzungen werden mit "F" geschrieben. Hinzu kommt, daß schon die Kombination mit Synthese (Sintese?) das "Photo-" verbietet, denn die Konsistenzpflicht ist doch nicht gefallen, oder?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Doch, er (Duden 2004) erlaubt Fotosynthese, Fotovoltaik, Fotosphäre und ähnliche Fremdwörter. Aber deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht: Meinst du "Foto-" oder wechselst du nun die Seite?


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Doch, er (Duden 2004) erlaubt Fotosynthese, Fotovoltaik, Fotosphäre und ähnliche Fremdwörter. Aber deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht: Meinst du "Foto-" oder wechselst du nun die Seite?



Richtig, ein Fehler meinerseits. Offensichtlich konnte sich mein Unterbewußtsein einfach nicht dazu überwinden "FOTO" zu schreiben. 

Aber mal im Ernst: Fotovoltaik und Fotosphäre sehen doch aus wie Scherzworte! Das kann Dir doch auch nicht gefallen, oder? Mir graust es dermaßen zutiefst, daß selbst mir die Wort fehlen.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum man "Photo" oder "Philosophie" überhaupt mit "ph" geschrieben hat/heute noch schreibt?


----------



## FloVi

Im Altgriechischen gab es keinen Buchstaben für den F-Laut. Die hatten das mit Phi geschrieben. Daraus wurde im Lateinischen das Ph.


----------



## Henryk

> Daraus wurde im Lateinischen das Ph.


Ja eben, wieso das? Dort gibt's doch auch das "f".


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Ja eben, wieso das? Dort gibt's doch auch das "f".



Wei das "Phi" nicht wirklich dem "F" entsprach. Die Aussprache war auch leicht anders. Es musste also eine andere Lösung her, deshalb etablierte sich wohl das "Ph". Es tauchte anfänglich auch nur in griechischen Lehnwörtern auf.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Doch, er (Duden 2004) erlaubt Fotosynthese, Fotovoltaik, Fotosphäre und ähnliche Fremdwörter. Aber deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht: Meinst du "Foto-" oder wechselst du nun die Seite?


 

Oh Schreck, wie abscheulich... ich kann mich Kajjo nur anschließen und bleibe bei meinem "Ph".
Erlaubt der Duden auch schon "Fotosfäre"?? *brrr* Da juckt's einem ja überall...


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:


> Erlaubt der Duden auch schon "Fotosfäre"?? *brrr* Da juckt's einem ja überall...


Nein, noch nicht. 

Jana


----------



## Henryk

FloVi said:


> Wei das "Phi" nicht wirklich dem "F" entsprach. Die Aussprache war auch leicht anders. Es musste also eine andere Lösung her, deshalb etablierte sich wohl das "Ph". Es tauchte anfänglich auch nur in griechischen Lehnwörtern auf.


Kann man überhaupt von einem Gräzismus sprechen? Ich würde eher sagen, das ist zur einen Hälfte lediglich ein Lehnwort, zur anderen ein Fremdwort, da "ph" bei keinem dt. Wort diesen f-Ton erzeugt.

Also Fysik fände ich am schlimmsten!


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Im Altgriechischen gab es keinen Buchstaben für den F-Laut. Die hatten das mit Phi geschrieben. Daraus wurde im Lateinischen das Ph.


 
Richtig. Es ist ein f-Laut mit gerundeten Lippen. Er klingt etwa so wie das Auspusten einer Kerze. Aber ich hasse irgendwie die Schreibweise von "Photo", weil sie im Deutschen keinerlei die Präsenz des altgriechischen "ph" widerspieln kann. Im Deutschen gibt es den Laut nicht und die meisten Leute kennen ihn nicht mal.

Denselben Laut gibt es übrigens auch im Japanischen (vielleicht noch in anderen Sprachen). Alle Deutschen schreiben - und sagen - "Fujitsu" mit unserem "f". Ich habe noch nie "Phujitsu" gesehen, dabei wäre das laut eurer Feststellungen über Photo-/Fotovoltaik korrekt.

Ich bleibe schon aus diesem Grund bei Foto... . Wenn jemand Filosofie und Füsiologie schreiben möchte, habe ich durch den ungewöhnlichen Gebrauch noch etwas dagegen, aber derjenige hätte praktisch Recht.


----------



## Henryk

> Wenn jemand Filosofie und Füsiologie schreiben möchte, habe ich durch den ungewöhnlichen Gebrauch noch etwas dagegen, aber derjenige hätte praktisch Recht.


F*ü*siologie? Sind wir schon so weit? Erst die dt. Hymne auf Türkisch, jetzt das!


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> F*ü*siologie?


 
Wie spricht man denn das "y" aus? Ich verwende meist irgendetwas zwischen ü und i.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Kann man überhaupt von einem Gräzismus sprechen? Ich würde eher sagen, das ist zur einen Hälfte lediglich ein Lehnwort, zur anderen ein Fremdwort...



Sorry, ich habe mich da nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Ich meinte das Lehnwort bezogen auf das Lateinische, denn auch die altgriechischen Wörter kamen über die Römer zu uns, und die hatten das schon so transskribiert.


----------



## Kajjo

Es ist doch überaus praktisch, daß man an der Schreibweise erkennen kann, ob es ein griechisches oder lateinisches Fremdwort ist. Zumindest allen Gebildeten erlaubt es eine schnelle Ableitung auch unbekannter Wörter und ermöglicht jenen, die sie aufgrund mangelnder altsprachlicher Kenntnisse auswendig lernen müssen, zumindest einen erhöhten Wiedererkennungswert.

Wo die Vereinfachung liegen soll, wenn man auf diese Erkennungsmerkmale verzichtet, ist mir völlig schleierhaft!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo, ich weise noch mal auf mein angeführtes Beispiel aus dem Japanischen hin: Würdest du "Phujitsu" bevorzugen, damit es einen Wiedererkennungswert besitzt?


----------



## Kajjo

Wenn japanische Wörter schon seit Jahrhunderten so geschrieben würden und es entsprechend viele japanische Fremdwörter in dieser Tradition gäbe, eindeutig ja.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Wenn japanische Wörter schon seit Jahrhunderten so geschrieben würden und es entsprechend viele japanische Fremdwörter in dieser Tradition gäbe, eindeutig ja.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Gut, aber das "f" wurde im Japanischen schon immer so "seltsam" ausgesprochen. Allerdings gibt es kein Altgriechisch mehr, wo dieses "ph" noch verwendet wurde. Im Neugriechischen sollte es schon wie unser "f" klingen, aber ich kann mir nicht sicher sein.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Wie spricht man denn das "y" aus? Ich verwende meist irgendetwas zwischen ü und i.


 

Richtig, so in etwa soll es standardsprachlich auch sein.
Dazu schon Jacob Grimm:
"Das _y_ kann in deutschen Wörtern nur die Stelle des Lautes _i _vertreten, daher man es gänzlich, auch auß den Verbis _sein, meinen_, etc. verbannt hat und nur noch für fremde Wörter, wo es erforderlich ist, anwendet, als: _Asyl, Styl, Tyrann_, etc. Im fremden Worte _Syllaba _schreibt Otfrid bereits_ i_ für _y_, und somit wir heute allgemein _Silbe_."
Zudem:
"Das y in hochdeutschen Wörtern ist barbarisch und unnüz; denn was soll eine Bezeichnung für das Auge, die dem Ohre mangelt?"

Quelle: Jacob Grimms Grammatik der Hochdeutschen Sprache unserer Zeit.
Für Schulen und Privatunterricht bearbeitet von J. Eiselein, Professor.
Verlagshandlung zu Belle-Vue, bei Constanz. 1843


P.S.: Das ist natürlich Grimms Meinung und nicht meine.


----------



## Bonjules

Also in diesem forum schrieb jemand kuerzlich 'Faenomen' 
(mit dem richtigen 'ae' natuerlich). Da phiel ich phast vom Stuhl.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:


> Richtig, so in etwa soll es standardsprachlich auch sein.
> Dazu schon Jacob Grimm:
> "Das _y_ kann in deutschen Wörtern nur die Stelle des Lautes _i _vertreten, daher man es gänzlich, auch auß den Verbis _sein, meinen_, etc. verbannt hat und nur noch für fremde Wörter, wo es erforderlich ist, anwendet, als: _Asyl, Styl, Tyrann_, etc. Im fremden Worte _Syllaba _schreibt Otfrid bereits_ i_ für _y_, und somit wir heute allgemein _Silbe_."
> Zudem:
> "Das y in hochdeutschen Wörtern ist barbarisch und unnüz; denn was soll eine Bezeichnung für das Auge, die dem Ohre mangelt?"
> 
> Quelle: Jacob Grimms Grammatik der Hochdeutschen Sprache unserer Zeit.
> Für Schulen und Privatunterricht bearbeitet von J. Eiselein, Professor.
> Verlagshandlung zu Belle-Vue, bei Constanz. 1843
> P.S.: Das ist natürlich Grimms Meinung und nicht meine.


Always words such as "barbarisch und unnüz".

I continually wonder if people who makes decisions about language—any language—are not among the most opinionated and rigid people in the universe. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Bonjules said:


> Also in diesem forum schrieb jemand kuerzlich 'Faenomen'
> (mit dem richtigen 'ae' natuerlich). Da phiel ich phast vom Stuhl.


 
Fänomen ist noch falsch, aber es könnte sich eventuell durchsetzen. Grimm hat Recht: "[...] was soll eine Bezeichnung für das Auge, die dem Ohre mangelt?"


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:


> Always words such as "barbarisch und unnüz".
> 
> I continually wonder if people who makes decisions about language—any language—are not among the most opinionated and rigid people in the universe.
> 
> Gaer



Es gibt einige ältere Bücher, in denen sich die Autoren aufs allerschärfste über "fehlerhaften" Sprachgebrauch auslassen; es bringt mich immer wieder zum Schmunzeln, wie sehr die Leute das wohl mitgenommen hat und wie sie ihrem Ärger Luft machen. Daß sie das überhaupt tun, scheint eine Besonderheit des 19. Jahrhunderts gewesen zu sein: In heutigen Büchern findet man solche Ausdrucksweisen eigentlich nicht mehr.

-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Fänomen ist noch falsch, aber es könnte sich eventuell durchsetzen. Grimm hat Recht: "[...] was soll eine Bezeichnung für das Auge, die dem Ohre mangelt?"



Wieso hat Grimm denn Recht? Finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:


> Es gibt einige ältere Bücher, in denen sich die Autoren aufs allerschärfste über "fehlerhaften" Sprachgebrauch auslassen; es bringt mich immer wieder zum Schmunzeln, wie sehr die Leute das wohl mitgenommen hat und wie sie ihrem Ärger Luft machen. Daß sie das überhaupt tun, scheint eine Besonderheit des 19. Jahrhunderts gewesen zu sein: In heutigen Büchern findet man solche Ausdrucksweisen eigentlich nicht mehr.
> 
> -MrMagoo


The day that a "mistake-free" language works will be the day when translator programs begin working. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> Wieso hat Grimm denn Recht? Finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht.


 
Lass es mich so erklären:

Warum haben wir zwei verschiedene Buchstaben(kombinationen) für ein und denselben Laut (vom Deutschen ausgehend)? Wir sprechen [k], können aber "ck", "kk", "c" oder "ch" schreiben. Das finde ich genauso sinnlos wie "ph" und "f" für den Laut [f] zu haben.

Ich fände allerdings "Photo" wirklich berechtig, wenn derjenige, der es so schriebt, auch mit einem altgriechischen/japanischen "ph" (ich vergleiche es mit dem Ausblasen einer Kerze) ausspricht. DANN - und nur dann - ist die Schreibweise Photo, Graphik, Phrase, Phänomen, Sphinx logisch. Dass es im Englischen schon ewig mit "ph" geschrieben wird, ist mir klar - aber das steht auch nicht zur Debatte. Die romanischen Sprachen (Französisch seltener) jedoch greifen auch häufig auf "f" zurück: foto, gráficas, frase, fenómeno, esfinge, ...

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es im Spanischen gar kein "ph", oder irre ich mich da? Im Spanischen wurde also dieses dämliche "ph" sofort aus dem Wörterbuch gestrichen, im Deutschen ist es aber noch teils vorhanden - wie immer: teils alt, teils neu.


----------

